# 2 subs, MiniDSP output question



## Papcody (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm running an onkyo 5009 with audyssey x32 with dual sub outs into a balanced MiniDSP then to an EP4000 and out to two sealed 18" subs. 

I'm running the 4 way advanced plug in. I've noticed in the "gain" block I can only choose input 1 or input 2 and not stereo. I have sub out 1 on the Onkyo to input 1 on the MiniDSP and subout 2 to input 2. Then output 1 and 3 on the MiniDSP to the inputs on the EP4000 running in stereo out to each sub. 

Here's the catch and my question.....

I get sound from both subs when using REW and EQing with the MiniDSP. I just recently tried to run Audyssey again with the MiniDSP in the chain and I can't get both subs to play at the same time. At the opening of Audyssey it asks me to turn sub 1 up to 75db and I use the gain control and it's fine. It then asks me to turn up sub 2 to 75db and there's no sound! I figured out if I go back into the advanced 4 way plug in and switch to input 2 in the Gain block and it will turn it on and I get sound from sub 2. 

It's the same thing if I just go into the speaker level settings of the Onkyo, I have to switch input in the MiniDSP between 1 and 2. 

Does this sound correct? Is there no way to run Audyssey with two subs when the MiniDSP is in the chain? It seems there should be a way to have them both running. Maybe the 2 way advanced plugin?

Any help or advise would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## HifiZine (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi there, the 4-way crossover is *1* in, 4 out.

You are wanting to use 2 in, 2 out. So the 2-way plugin would be the one you need


----------



## Papcody (Mar 6, 2013)

Thank you sir! I guess that would explain it. I'll download the 2 way and give it a shot.


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

Papcody said:


> Any help or advise would be appreciated. Thanks!


Just saying, take the miniDSP out of the chain. Run XT32/SubEQ HT and tweak the final results of the two room correction programs using REW as your guide.


----------



## Papcody (Mar 6, 2013)

Yep I hear ya Bee. That was my next step. It's kind of a pain to take it in and out of the chain. I downloaded the 2 way plug in and all is good. Works fine and x32 actually did an awesome job of flattening things out but now I can throw in a couple of peaks and tweak it to my liking. The MiniDsp coupled with REW is actually an awesome combo once you get used to it. I'm loving the ability to listen to and graph changes on the fly. Good stuff!

I'll screen shot some before and after FR's next time I hook up and post em. Thanks!


----------



## Papcody (Mar 6, 2013)

Btw, what are those speakers in your sig? I like that design.


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

Papcody said:


> Btw, what are those speakers in your sig? I like that design.


I'll look forward to your FR graphs. Love to look at graphs.

The speakers are Klipsch Epic CF-3s; mains. Below is an image from the wife's viewing position.


----------

